# 1986 Stanza GL replacement headlight?



## ryang (Nov 5, 2006)

I just got an 86 stanza gl, and it suffers from a rusty/watery drivers side headlight. I'm looking to get a new set, so I can see decently at night.

I found these:
PartsTrain.com - Hard to Find Auto Parts and Truck Parts

Will these fit? They slant differently on the inside, maybe they were taken upside down in the pic? I've been to a few junkyards, I can't find any old ones. 


Thanks for any help.

Ryan


----------

